# CARACAS | Projects & Construction



## CiudadGuyanaXL (Mar 21, 2016)

*Centro Empresarial La Esmeralda.*















































​


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

Great too see something positive with all the negative.....God Bless..:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

I am also surprised that Caracas still has active construction projects despite the horrific Venezuelan crisis. I wonder how that is even possible, because I'd imagine every single construction project being at a absolute standstill because of materials shortages. :shocked:


----------



## AndrzGln (Mar 18, 2009)

Jim856796 said:


> I am also surprised that Caracas still has active construction projects despite the horrific Venezuelan crisis. I wonder how that is even possible, because I'd imagine every single construction project being at a absolute standstill because of materials shortages. :shocked:


i think that a lot of people with money are saving with this kind of projects, they prefer to build something waiting for the crisis to end and then uses those buildings


----------



## Ratzinger (Jan 18, 2020)

*New IACFA Buildings,* Hotel and largest Auditorium in the country.

































































​


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

wow!!


whata an awsome landscape!!


----------



## Ratzinger (Jan 18, 2020)

*Yaser Dagga: "Frigilux y Cyberlux dibujan el nuevo skyline de la capital venezolana"*














*Frigilux* and *Cyberlux* will build an intelligent tower in Caracas with the highest standards of development of the big European cities, promising to generate impact on infrastructure.

With the intention of granting modernity to the skyline of Las Mercedes, one of the most emblematic sites of the capital, Frigilux and Cyberlux have allocated an important investment for the planning of an intelligent tower with modern finishes, high-end designs and the combination of unique materials , projecting itself as one of the most impressive architectural works of these times.

The project, which aims to become the largest showcase of the most important brands of household appliances in the country such as Frigilux, Cyberlux and others internationally, has the highest standards of development of the major European cities, including green areas, centers cultural, gourmet, gym, urban garden, a coworking area with a wide range of services that facilitate work spaces equipped for talks, workshops and events, with wifi and cafeteria.

Yaser Dagga, president of the consortium, bets on _"marking a new paradigm in the development and renovation of the facade of the first Venezuelan city, which regenerates the environment at the same time, makes it sustainable and ecological from the beginning, with high-tech equipment and non-polluting, an innovative proposal full of good taste. We believe that this country can grow a lot in architectural matters."_​


----------



## Ratzinger (Jan 18, 2020)

Panorámica de *Caracas:*











​


Urb. *Las Mercedes:*











​


Proyecto *Recreo La Castellana:*











​


Proyecto *Recreo La Castellana:*











​


Proyecto *Torre Centro Empresarial Guayana:*











​
*Fuente:* *La* *Patilla:* Empresarios optimistas de Venezuela buscan capital apostando a transición económica al estilo chino.


----------



## Ratzinger (Jan 18, 2020)

*Centro de Acción Social para la Música, Segunda etapa.*



















​

*Photo attached courtesy.*










​


----------



## Ratzinger (Jan 18, 2020)

*Paseo La Castellana y Recreo La Castellana*





































​


----------



## Ratzinger (Jan 18, 2020)

*La Esmeralda Business Center.*​


GEOTigre said:


>


----------



## Ratzinger (Jan 18, 2020)

​


----------



## Ratzinger (Jan 18, 2020)

Hotel *Humboldt.*















































​


----------



## Luis F Gonzalez (11 mo ago)

AndrzGln said:


> i think that a lot of people with money are saving with this kind of projects, they prefer to build something waiting for the crisis to end and then uses those buildings


It is not a lot of people, those are only the people got sanctioned and now is unable to use their money out of Venezuela they started investing not only on buildings but supermarkets, luxury restaurants, etc., this has a good side as they are providing jobs and motorizing the economy, is not the best way, but it is what it is.


----------

